# Buy this Book!



## Mike C (Sep 21, 2008)

Karen Dionne was a co-editor with me on NFG magazine, and she subsequently went on to form the Backspace Writers' Group and the Backspace conferences.

Her first book is out at the end of this month - 

If you enjoy a good techno-thriller, this book could be for you. 

Karen Dionne, author of FREEZING POINT

Amazon.com: Freezing Point: Karen Dionne: Books


----------



## Sam (Sep 21, 2008)

Just read the excerpt. Techno-thrillers are my kind of book, and so far so good. Looks well worth the money.


----------



## Mike C (Sep 22, 2008)

I thought it might be up your alley, Sam. Karen's a cracking writer and a really nice person - she deserves to succeed with this book.


----------



## Mike C (Oct 1, 2008)

Want to go to the book launch party?

VerticalResponse


----------

